# can a keyboard be cleaned?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I spilledabout 1/4 tsp of milkonto my keyboard. Used a tootpick and paper towel in an attempt to clean it.

Now some of the keys are difficult to get to work. Have I ruined this keyboard or is there a way I can clean it MYSELF?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Many people will cringe at this, but take it outside and gently hose it off. Turn it upside down and shake it a few times then lean it up against something so the the key side is down for drainage and then *DO NOT *plug it back in until its *totally dry* in 2-3 days. If it has any moisture when its plugged back in you'll kill it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Keyboards are inexpensive enough that I would replace it. I renovate a lot of laptops and can usually find new keyboards in the $10 to $15 range. Prices are similar for desktop computers.

What model of computer do you have?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

A desktop?

Just pop off the sticky keys and clean under them with a q-tip and alcohol and then pop the key back on. Laptop keys are trickier, but a desktop keyboard is really easy... just do one key at a time so you know where each one belongs


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's a good tutorial for cleaning under the keys, but the keyboard they used has to be the most vile keyboard I've ever seen - yuck!

http://www.howtogeek.com/65073/how-to-thoroughly-clean-your-keyboard-without-breaking-anything/

Again though - I wouldn't take all the keys off at once, just do the sticky keys one at a time.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all .. good information.

WF That is a great video. Thanks.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

If you get water under the keys, often enough that's it. They did used to make them sturdy enough to wash in the old days, but these days I've washed two and both times they died after. 

Unless you buy a washable -- Got a refurb Logitech washable for myself now, better than having to buy a new cheapie every so often.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

You can most likely find a you tube video showing you how to remove and replace it. I had a similar problem and I bought this keyboard and this cover. It took only a few minutes to change out.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just got thru cleaning the keyboard using the instructions from WildernessFamily's post. It worked beautifully and was quite easy.


----------

